# Anybody know wlaverill on ebay?



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Bought some stuff from him in the past with no issues, but my last purchase was on 4/27 and I've yet to see it - tried several emails with no response . Judging from his recent feedback, I'm not alone. Whether it's health issues or something else, I hope everything works out for him


----------



## ChicagoRAND (May 19, 2011)

*Yeah, alot people know him too well now*

Hi there, my name is Rand, and I along with over twelve people know him well as a CROOK, look again at his ebay feedback click on BUYER and you will notice that while he was selling and NOT SHIPPING he has been on BUYING RAGE! His last purchase was 5/18/11 6:47 CST YEAH WITH OUR MONEY. I have been in contact with several buyers that have place OPEN CASES against him,so have I. I suggest you do so yourself. You stuff isn't coming! I was able to contact five Sellers to BLOCK HIM. 
TAKE CARE, LIVE LONG
RAND (gorand52 ON eBay)


----------



## ChicagoRAND (May 19, 2011)

*my communitcation with the ConArtist*

Re: Other: gorand52 sent a message about NEW TYCO 440X2 CRAZY DEAL .99 CENT BID & FREE SHIPPING #260770720884
To: gorand52
From: wlaverill
Sent: May-04-11 03:29 PM
Dear gorand52,

Please do not worry, All orders went out very late, Had a serious unexpected issue to deal with that took us away from getting done. I will do something for you to make up the long wait. Thanx Jason

- wlaverill
From: gorand52
To: wlaverill
Subject: Re: Other: gorand52 sent a message about NEW TYCO 440X2 CRAZY DEAL .99 CENT BID & FREE SHIPPING #260770720884
Sent Date: May-04-11 15:23:26 PDT



Dear wlaverill,

I am starting to worry a lil bit harder now, still no shipment yet 

- gorand52


From: wlaverill
To: gorand52
Subject: Re: Other: gorand52 sent a message about NEW TYCO 440X2 CRAZY DEAL .99 CENT BID & FREE SHIPPING #260770720884
Sent Date: Apr-28-11 17:22:07 PDT



Dear gorand52,

I HATE TO SELL ALOT OF THESE ITEMS CHEAPLY BUT WE HAVE SOLD OUR HOUSE TO DOWNSIZE TO REDUCE WHAT WE DO NOT NEED. THANK YOU FOR YOUR BIDS. THANX JASON

- wlaverill


From: gorand52
To: wlaverill
Subject: Re: Other: gorand52 sent a message about NEW TYCO 440X2 CRAZY DEAL .99 CENT BID & FREE SHIPPING #260770720884
Sent Date: Apr-28-11 17:17:05 PDT



Dear wlaverill,

ok no problem, yeah and I jump on your second chance offer, thanks.
take care
RAND

- gorand52


From: wlaverill
To: gorand52
Subject: Re: Other: gorand52 sent a message about NEW TYCO 440X2 CRAZY DEAL .99 CENT BID & FREE SHIPPING #260770720884
Sent Date: Apr-28-11 13:22:23 PDT



Dear gorand52,

RAND, 

SORRY IT WENT OUT LATE, SHOULD BE THERE SOON NOT TO WORRY. PROBLEMS WITH COMP. THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME.

THANX JASON

- wlaverill


From: gorand52
To: wlaverill
Subject: Other: gorand52 sent a message about NEW TYCO 440X2 CRAZY DEAL .99 CENT BID & FREE SHIPPING #260770720884
Sent Date: Apr-28-11 13:04:45 PDT



Dear wlaverill,

Just curious if you ship yet, couple days past projected receipt date.
Regards, RAND

- gorand52


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

I sold him lots of stuff +- 2 years ago, last week he offered me 2nd chance offers.
(I wondered if he really had 6 anniversary TYCO) item # 250818740822

SECOND CHANCE OFFER (s)
RARE VINTAGE NEW TYCO 440X2 BODY SET ANNIVERSARY BODY'S
NEW TOMY SUPER G + CHASSIS PAIR & NEO'S .99 CENT BID 

I've been seeing his auctions showing 100's of tires then selling 10.

Keep up to date on your auctions and paypal should help buyers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks like a bit of scamming going on.


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

ChicagoRAND said:


> Re: Other: gorand52 sent a message about NEW TYCO 440X2 CRAZY DEAL .99 CENT BID & FREE SHIPPING #260770720884
> To: gorand52
> From: wlaverill
> Sent: May-04-11 03:29 PM
> ...


do you have his email address?


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I am waiting on several items from him as well, with no replies to e-mails. I have bought from him before with no problems, hopefully he gets everything straightened out and back on track.

Boosted


----------



## firchkn (Mar 25, 2011)

I have to purchased something 4/27 and no response, and now have an open case also!


----------



## pfindeis (Aug 5, 2009)

According to Ebay last night there were 140+ cases against the seller. I called to see why they were allowing his buying spree to go on. 
Rep said the higher ups were looking at the case.


----------



## CRC74Z/28 (May 14, 2009)

*Bad Seller=wlaverill*

I bought a few items from him on April 24th and so far have only received lies about shipping and positive feedbacks. I also have a case pending. His email address is ([email protected]). Is he buying things to clean out his PayPal account so buyers can't get a refund? The only other time I filed a case Paypal told me the account had no funds so I could not get a refund. This was years ago before Ebay bought Paypal. Anybody got a US-1 car carrier trailer and gravel trailer cheap?
Chris 
chris_craven


----------



## ChicagoRAND (May 19, 2011)

:waveattn TBI) Yeah, I still have these messages in my eBay mail, and summited them when I open my THREE CASEs. Really feel bad for everybodyelse, I only got hurt for $20 or so. eBay Protection suppose to cover all of us, Right?:freak:


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Wlaverill*

I Sold Several Items To Him Quite Recently With No Problem At All. He Now Has 56 Neg Feedbacks From Buyers In The Last Month. I Have Sold Him Many Auctions Since He Started On Ebay. He Always Seemed Honest With Me. He Owes Me About 10 Feedbacks So I Am Hesitant To Call Him Out. Something Has Happened To Make Him Choose This Path But I Have No Idea What It May Be. My Sincere Condolences To Those Who Have Been Hurt. You Can Look Up His Phone # Through Advanced Search.


----------



## ChicagoRAND (May 19, 2011)

*the guy is a dweeb, I don't talk to dweebs*



GOODWRENCH88 said:


> I Sold Several Items To Him Quite Recently With No Problem At All. He Now Has 56 Neg Feedbacks From Buyers In The Last Month. I Have Sold Him Many Auctions Since He Started On Ebay. He Always Seemed Honest With Me. He Owes Me About 10 Feedbacks So I Am Hesitant To Call Him Out. Something Has Happened To Make Him Choose This Path But I Have No Idea What It May Be. My Sincere Condolences To Those Who Have Been Hurt. You Can Look Up His Phone # Through Advanced Search.


I sent him over twelve messages NO REPONSE My first CASE is Escalate MODE, BECAUSE HE HAS'NT REPONDED TO EBAY NEITHER. WHY WOULD I EVER WANT TO TALK TO HIM???


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I filed my cases today, too bad as these were some items that I really would like to add to the collection. Oh well we will just wait & see what happens

Boosted


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Ebay/PayPal awarded in my favor yesterday and reimbursed me. Would have much rather had the goods though


Tweekers suck :freak:


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

ChicagoRAND said:


> I sent him over twelve messages NO REPONSE My first CASE is Escalate MODE, BECAUSE HE HAS'NT REPONDED TO EBAY NEITHER. WHY WOULD I EVER WANT TO TALK TO HIM???


THINGS HAPPEN. MAYBE HE HAD A STROKE, OR EVEN DIED? HOWEVER I DO SEE HIM BUYING DIECAST CARS NOW. PRETTY STRANGE. FILE YOUR CASES AND THEY WILL REFUND YOUR MONEY AND CHASE HIM DOWN FOR IT. AS I UNDERSTAND PAYPAL.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

it might be better to file the dispute on ebay. they are currently refunding when the seller is found at fault and going after the seller themselves. PayPal often fails to refund if the seller has no funds available. if this fellow is buying a blue streak and not shipping stuff he sells, you can bet he is emptying his PayPal account(s) at record speed.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

And he wasn't able to come up with the 6700.00 for the bronco he won either... Hmmm...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320693468813&viewitem=

Did the seller give him good feedback because he had no choice? Non payment is a non payment!!!


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

i also have a case against him for 13.00 he does not answer any emails


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Just one note for all that payed by paypal via visa, If Paypal will not do anything as far as a refund call Visa and explain your situation, They were very helpful in a case I had where the vendor could not send the correct merchandise, Paypal said they could do nothing and it was up to the seller & buyer to work it out, I called visa and explained, she said my refund would be on my account by the end of the day, and it wasn't 5 minutes after hanging up with Visa that Paypal called wanting to know how they could help. I explained that I had already talked to Paypal and was told they could not help, so yes I was going to fully explain to Visa how Paypal dumped me and I did not need anymore help from them at this time. Amazing what you can do when you talk to the right people.

Boosted


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

always try to fund a Pay pal payment with a Credit Card. not a Debit Card or gift card. most Credit Card companies will help recover loss.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Great idea alpink. Looks like I need to remove some accounts.


----------



## ChicagoRAND (May 19, 2011)

*Living proof Ebay has good Buyers Protection*

Well, I gues we all learn a lesson. When buying from someone on eBay with less than 100% positive Feedback READ the current FEEDBACK. But yeah, eBay has proved that they have Buyers Protection. The jerk (Jason Averill) never replied to my CASE in seven dayS, and I too got a REFUND. THANK YOU eBay ! But I got another one to share with everyone. While that was going on, I had to OPEN a CASE with another DWEEB. This was a case of Mis-describing item for sale. Lady puts up "1978 TOMY SLOT CARS" ok photo not that great, no underneath shot, But two slots car for $1.25 and $3.00 shipping, WHY NOT, EVEN IF they were junk RIGHT , good deal, NOT. THEY WERE OLD METAL PULL-BACK TOY CARs, and they don't even do that, that well, ok Advise seller of the problem, she say oh, I assume that they were, I have no way of testing, OFFERS me $1.25 refund, but I'm not sure if you want to do that, because the cost of shipping back to me is higher than that, please advise me what you want to do". I'm thinking, "what the hell?" SO I ,reply NO I want all my money back, and I'll do a favor and throw them in the TRASH. OK OK it gets better, SHE replies, " It's not my fault, I'll offer you $2.25 BACK, and they are slot cars". Now I'm really pissed, I now know I am dealing with a DWEEB! ok ok So I'll reply back again, NO THAT'S NOT ACCEPTABLE, that's not proper eBay prosedure, nor proper business prosedure. She comes back with " It's $2.25 or NOTHING" OK SO I filed a CASE, AND I WON, GOT MY $4.25 back, and the cars are in the TRASH! 
▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄ Don't mess with da ChicagoRAND ▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄


----------



## ChicagoRAND (May 19, 2011)

*Living proof Ebay has good Buyers Protection*

newbie here, trying to learn how to delete a message
FAQ SAYS: To edit or delete your posts, click the button by the post you want to edit. 
ok so I click on edit and what, I don't see a delete key only get edit mode THAT IT
WHAT AM I MISSING .................. HELP


----------



## ChicagoRAND (May 19, 2011)

Man, I am starting to feel like a fool, how to you DELETE A MESSAGE


----------



## pukekohe (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks ChicagoRAND,I have had a REAL BAD day today at work and have read your last 3 posts,now I feel GREAT,tears rolled down my cheeks with laughing so much,I thought it was only myself that felt like a fool when it comes to computers Cheers


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

ChicagoRAND said:


> Man, I am starting to feel like a fool, how to you DELETE A MESSAGE


At the top of the thread, Hankster's got an announcement about posting/editing/deleting. You can edit, but no longer can you delete.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

is that a fact? an announcement? at the top of the thread? ya don't say!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/announcement.php?f=266&a=253

It's located at the top of each section of the slot forum...


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

You should be able to edit it, but you can't delete it.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

FYI after escalating the cases, Ebay just refunded 1 of the 3 auctions I had with Wlaverill to my account

Boosted


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> FYI after escalating the cases, Ebay just refunded 1 of the 3 auctions I had with Wlaverill to my account
> 
> Boosted


slightly O/T^;-)
Paypal/Ebay r suing Google.....
seems some Ex-paypal execs. gave Google alot of "how we work"
info. 4 $$$ & "Other Conciderstions" (check Google web news 2day..)

can U "Really" feel sorry 4 Ebay/PayPal????

just a cute FYI :wave:

Bubba 123


----------

